# Ballet



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just watched Swan Lake and I'm curious how you are supposed to follow the story without reading it beforehand?

I really enjoyed watching the dancing and the music, but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to get the plot without reading it before watching the Ballet.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

There are standard mime gestures used to convey the plot in story ballets. Google "mime in ballet" for a number of links. Below is a video dealing specifically with the mime in "Swan Lake." The scene is shown twice - the second time with a voiceover explaining the gestures.






Having said that, the mime stuff is one of the reasons I actually prefer plotless ballets.

Edit - the same scene explained before an audience.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> There are standard mime gestures used to convey the plot in story ballets. Google "mime in ballet" for a number of links. Below is a video dealing specifically with the mime in "Swan Lake." The scene is shown twice - the second time with a voiceover explaining the gestures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, I'd have to learn a whole new language. I think I'll stick to plotless Ballets!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Yikes, I'd have to learn a whole new language. I think I'll stick to plotless Ballets!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Where can I learn about plotless Ballets and get a list of them? Googling doesn't seem to be on my side when searching for "plotless ballets".


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Yikes, I'd have to learn a whole new language. I think I'll stick to plotless Ballets!


Remember - once you've learned the plot, you don't need to worry too much about the mime. Or you can try "Romeo and Juliet" where you already know the plot.

But if you want to try plotless ballet. may I suggest George Balanchine's "Jewels." There are at least two versions on video. Unfortunately, neither is from the New York City Ballet where it originated.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Remember - once you've learned the plot, you don't need to worry too much about the mime. Or you can try "Romeo and Juliet" where you already know the plot.
> 
> But if you want to try plotless ballet. may I suggest George Balanchine's "Jewels." There are at least two versions on video. Unfortunately, neither is from the New York City Ballet where it originated.


Good point! I suppose just reading up on the plot before going to watch a Ballet will do the trick. It would be nice to learn the mime though, maybe in good time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. Simply being familiar with the story is good enough. One need not be bogged down by sign language minutiae to enjoy ballet.

If one graduates to "ballet fanatic", then you can get involved with the intricate details, but for occasional dabbling, it's really not necessary.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As has been indicated, a fine "plotless" ballet is George Balanchine's "Jewels". I've seen it several times when I was living in NYC.

Fine music by Fauré, Stravinsky and Tchaikovsky!!


----------

